# What it will take to beat Fedor



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

A ***** coach. As far as I know no fighter has done that, assuming that some jiujitsu and boxing will do it for them. It seems to me nobody facing him has taken ***** seriously as it's own legitimate martial art that belongs in the ring/cage and is worth learning. For that reason they have little defense for a lot of the things Fedor does. ***** armbars aren't like bjj armbars, the striking is different etc
IMO

What do you think it will take?


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Fedor is the best ***** practitioner for multiple years running. That simply wouldn't work. 

P.S. Wrong section


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

This post doesn't belong in the UFC area.

Ok, that being said I think it will be someone with strong Vale Tudo that doesn't back up. The other option is an explosive wrestler who gets top control and is so focused on submission defense they give a boring fight or cut up Fedor a bit with forearm/elbow strikes.

Unless it is a puncher's chance KO, I think the person who beats Fedor will be one that just grinds him out to a decision.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Purely based on his stats, the only way to beat this guy is referee stoppage due to a cut (hopefully with a legal punch next time) :thumb03:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think the problem getting a ***** coach is the good ones are Russians and as Fedor is some kind of national hero finding one to help sombody train against Fedor is gonna be hard, although I do think this is why the Arlovski fight could be alot more interesting.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

name goes here said:


> A ***** coach. As far as I know no fighter has done that, assuming that some jiujitsu and boxing will do it for them. It seems to me nobody facing him has taken ***** seriously as it's own legitimate martial art that belongs in the ring/cage and is worth learning. For that reason they have little defense for a lot of the things Fedor does. ***** armbars aren't like bjj armbars, the striking is different etc
> IMO
> 
> What do you think it will take?


a 265 lb GSP.


----------



## BlitzGT (Aug 16, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> a 265 lb GSP.


You mean Lesnar in 2 years.


----------



## EGO KILLER (Oct 26, 2006)

A 12 Gage


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

BlitzGT said:


> You mean Lesnar in 2 years.


Maybe. Lesnar needs to reeeeally pick up his sub defence to beat a guy like Fedor IMO. I don't think any stand-up fighter or wrestler will stand a chance against Brock, but sub artists will remain his achilles heel for a while. 2 years might not be enough.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Cmon as good as Lesnar could become, Fedor has and always will eat wrestlers for breakfast. I think the only way would be a really awesome striker with unstoppable takedown defense. But I trualy dont think there is anyone who can stuff Fedor all night. I would say best strategy is to just sharpen up those elbows.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

This is the nutswinger talking, but I think that Minotauro could beat Fedor if he got a 3rd chance, at least I want to see it again.

Other than that... If some really strong wrestler learned REAL jiu jutsu (i.e. he does a lot of no strength grappling so he doesn't learn to use his size and strength too much, He focuses at submissions as well as positions and even learns back control, guard (top and bottom) and leglocks) then that guy would heve a chance. Think a 230-265 pound Ricardo Arona, Palhares or Paulo Filho with even better all around wrestling and good (GOOD) standup defence (i.e. knows how to defend and clinch up so he doesn't get KO'd). 

Another "Fedor" type of guy who is good at a lot of things, that is 

Or maybe CC in his prime if he had more aggressive striking. Fedor totally exposed his somewhat passive game.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

GKY said:


> Fedor is the best ***** practitioner for multiple years running. That simply wouldn't work.
> 
> P.S. Wrong section


OOps sorry about section

I'm not saying get better than Fedor at *****, but if you're fighting A.Silva you get a kickboxing coach just to defend against it, whoever faces Fedor doesn't need a ***** coach to be better than Fedor at *****, but to defend against ***** moves. 
Lindland said he'd never seen an armbar like that but Fedor said it was just the normal ***** armbar for example.


----------



## pgebhard25 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would give Barnett a 30-35% chance to win.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> You mean Lesnar in 2 years.


:confused02:


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

A larger, explosive fighter with good enough stand-up to create takedown opportunities and an excellent submission game could pose problems to Fedor. 

I think Barnett has a better chance than anyone out there, but even then I'd still pick Fedor to win. How can you bet against him? 

It's very hard to bet against guys like Fedor, GSP and Silva, especially when they're so far ahead of the guys in their respective weight-classes.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Barnett is good, but I truly think he will lose to Fedor. 

I think the guy that will beat Fedor (and everyone else in the division in a few years) will be Shane Carwin. With a little more submission defense no one (including Lesnar if anyone is going to mention him) will stand a good chance.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Cuts due to elbows lol. That's the only way I see Fedor losing. 

Fedor is a cyborg but cuts like the wind.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> A ***** coach. As far as I know no fighter has done that, assuming that some jiujitsu and boxing will do it for them. It seems to me nobody facing him has taken ***** seriously as it's own legitimate martial art that belongs in the ring/cage and is worth learning. For that reason they have little defense for a lot of the things Fedor does. ***** armbars aren't like bjj armbars, the striking is different etc
> IMO
> 
> What do you think it will take?


Firstly, this thread has been moved to the Affliction section. There's a reason why we divided this forum up into sections.

As far as what it will take to beat Fedor, I've talked about this pretty extensively, and the truth is, it's not really a matter of the training leading up to the fight, it's got way more to do with background.

A ***** fighter is not going to beat Fedor. We're talking about a guy who's #1 ranking impossible to dispute in that sport, too. You're not going to beat Xande Ribiero or Marcelo Garcia or Roger Gracie with a crash course in BJJ, and it's stupid to pretend like you can.

The fighter who's going to beat Fedor is going to have a game that's weird, and he's going to have to be better than Fedor at something.

My pick for a real fighter: Barnett, because catch wrestling is a different kind of game, different than Fedor is used to competing against. He's not necessarily better than Fedor on the ground, but he could make something happen.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

steveo412 said:


> Cmon as good as Lesnar could become, Fedor has and always will eat wrestlers for breakfast. I think the only way would be a really awesome striker with unstoppable takedown defense. But I trualy dont think there is anyone who can stuff Fedor all night. I would say best strategy is to just sharpen up those elbows.


Fedor hasn't fought as big, strong and talented wrestler as Brock yet. A guy like Brock with 2-3 years of BJJ & submission defense training is what I would send against Fedor. And simply grind a decision win or possibly cut him with G&P.

Plan B would be guy like Liddell. Fedor himself is pretty awesome striker too, so it would have to be a heavy hitting counterpuncher with good TDD like Liddell is. As mentioned above Mirko did pretty well vs. Fedor, and specially if fight would be in cage instead of ring I could totally see Liddell doing it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> Fedor hasn't fought as big, strong and talented wrestler as Brock yet. A guy like Brock with 2-3 years of BJJ & submission defense training is what I would send against Fedor. And simply grind a decision win or possibly cut him with G&P.


Mark Coleman is only a little smaller, and Fedor submitted him like he was a ten year old school girl (and afterwards, he cried like one).



> Plan B would be guy like Liddell. Fedor himself is pretty awesome striker too, so it would have to be a heavy hitting counterpuncher with good TDD like Liddell is. As mentioned above Mirko did pretty well vs. Fedor, and specially if fight would be in cage instead of ring I could totally see Liddell doing it.


Um... Fedor fought Tim Sylvia, struck with him, and knocked him out (even though he finished with the submission).

Also, with Fedor it's not a matter of shot-defense. It has to be someone who's got a world class clinch game, and there's nobody with that level of clinch game that can stand with Fedor.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

His clinch game is unmatchable though. He is just way to strong fast and explosive. 

I heard Shane Carwins name thrown up there as a future contendor and I dont disagree. The guy probably weighs 280 on fight day, of pure wrestling muscle. I believe he is a purple belt in JJ, and a very fast learner. But the main reason why I think he could pose a threat is because holy
f-ck can that guy throw a punch. Ya sure hes a wrestler but in his last fight that one punch KO he through almost knocked me out watching it, probably one of the hardest punches I have ever seen and thrown with good timing and clean right on the button.

Do I think he could beat Fedor? Probably not but in 2 years or so I think he will have just as good a chance as anyone. But lets see him face a good sub guy like Nog, Werdum or even Gonzaga before jumping to conclusions, cause for all we know his sub d could be awesome, seeing how he KOs/TKOs everyone before they have a chance to fight.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Mark Coleman is only a little smaller, and Fedor submitted him like he was a ten year old school girl (and afterwards, he cried like one).


He is quite a bit smaller actually. Lesnar cuts down from 280 pounds, Coleman is about 220-230 pounds like Fedor I believe (someone correct me if Im wrong), so the strenght difference wasn't as obvious as it would be with Lesnar, who is also by far more agile than Coleman. Either way Coleman got subbed by Fedor twice, which is why I said Lesnar would need couple years of sub defense training too so he wont get armbarred after tossing first hammerfirst down at Fedor.



IronMan said:


> Um... Fedor fought Tim Sylvia, struck with him, and knocked him out (even though he finished with the submission).


Sylvia is way too slow in my opinion, I bet Liddell, Silva (actually both Wandy and Spider) and Shogun would finish him about as efficiently as Fedor did. I found whole Fedor-Sylvia fight to be a waste of time to begin with really.
Either way I mentioned it would have to be a quick counter puncher like Liddell. 
Comparing Liddell with Sylvia makes no sense at all really because their styles are way difference, and Sylvia's slow movement combined with bad TDD and sub defense leaves way too many holes in his game against guys like Fedor, Nog, Randy and even Mir like we saw.



IronMan said:


> Also, with Fedor it's not a matter of shot-defense. It has to be someone who's got a world class clinch game, and there's nobody with that level of clinch game that can stand with Fedor.


Wandy comes into my mind first. Infact Wandy-Fedor in a ring could be very entertaining fight to see if Wandy decided to move to HW for some reason and packed a 20 or so extra pounds of muscles.

Anyway Im just tossing possible ideas & names here. I don't think there is fighter Fedor wouldn't be the favourite against right now, but the guys I listed would in my opinion have pretty good chances to do it. 
Also Fedor himself seems to be interested about fighting Lesnar in the future: 
http://www.mmabay.co.uk/Story FedorwouldfightLesnar.html


> “I like Brock Lesnar very much. I haven’t seen too much of his fights, but I enjoyed seeing what I saw. I see him very strong physically and someone who has a lot of potential and a very bright future in the sport. It’s definitely a fight that would be interesting to me and a fight I would like to have and he would defiantly be a very worthy opponent.”


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

It would take nothing less than a cruise missile to defeat Fedor.

werd!


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Diokhan lol dude, Coleman cuts from around 250+, he's a lean fighter, especially back in his prime.
Yes sylvia can be slow, but effective and he does have a strong striking game. I'm sorry but wandy/shogun/liddel/silva would not beat Timmy. Tim sylvia also has some strong take down defence, watch his last fight with nog, granted nog doesn't have the greatest of takedowns. But tim stuffs them for quite a while before innevitably being subbed.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

a gun


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> Wandy comes into my mind first. Infact Wandy-Fedor in a ring could be very entertaining fight to see if Wandy decided to move to HW for some reason and packed a 20 or so extra pounds of muscles.


That wouldn't bode well for Wanderlei to be honest because he was in that position when he fought Cro Cop the second time. In fact he weighed MORE than Cro Cop in that fight, and he was slowed down as a result of the extra muscle weight he had put on, leading him to get picked apart by the quicker HW fighter.

I love Wandy as much as the next MMA fan, but Fedor would take him down and beat him to a pulp.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> He is quite a bit smaller actually. Lesnar cuts down from 280 pounds, Coleman is about 220-230 pounds like Fedor I believe (someone correct me if Im wrong),


Coleman walks around close to 270 pounds, and ends up around 250 at fight time.



> so the strenght difference wasn't as obvious as it would be with Lesnar, who is also by far more agile than Coleman. Either way Coleman got subbed by Fedor twice, which is why I said Lesnar would need couple years of sub defense training too so he wont get armbarred after tossing first hammerfirst down at Fedor.


Coleman had years of submission defense training, and he still got tapped like he was a ten year old girl.



> Sylvia is way too slow in my opinion, I bet Liddell, Silva (actually both Wandy and Spider) and Shogun would finish him about as efficiently as Fedor did. I found whole Fedor-Sylvia fight to be a waste of time to begin with really.
> Either way I mentioned it would have to be a quick counter puncher like Liddell.


You think Shogun and Chuck would finish Tim Sylvia the way that Fedor did?

I don't even feel like I should explain that.



> Comparing Liddell with Sylvia makes no sense at all really because their styles are way difference, and Sylvia's slow movement combined with bad TDD and sub defense leaves way too many holes in his game against guys like Fedor, Nog, Randy and even Mir like we saw.


I agree. Comparing Liddell and Sylvia makes no sense. Sylvia is six inches taller and 60 pounds heavier.



> Wandy comes into my mind first. Infact Wandy-Fedor in a ring could be very entertaining fight to see if Wandy decided to move to HW for some reason and packed a 20 or so extra pounds of muscles.


Ummm... you know that Wanderlei is a small 205? He can cut to 185 if he wants to.

That size difference is huge.



> Anyway Im just tossing possible ideas & names here. I don't think there is fighter Fedor wouldn't be the favourite against right now, but the guys I listed would in my opinion have pretty good chances to do it.
> Also Fedor himself seems to be interested about fighting Lesnar in the future:
> http://www.mmabay.co.uk/Story FedorwouldfightLesnar.html


Notice that Fedor qualified that statement with "in the future." I don't think even Fedor believes that Lesnar, the way he's been training now, will ever be able to beat him.

Lesnar beat Heath Herring badly. That's the truth. But Fedor decimated Heath. The level of explosiveness we saw from Fedor in that fight is something that we've not seen from Lesnar. The way he hits guys make Lesnar look like a Special Olympics boxer (or one of the guys on this years US Olympic team).

That fight is a non-fight.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Probably age.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm as big a Fedor nuthugger as anyone
But:
Fedor's clinch is awesome because no one trains to defend the judo(*****) throws, they just train to defend wrestling takedowns.
Fedor's striking is so awesome because no one trains to defend against that style of punching (like Igor used to have too), they train boxing or kickboxing, and so Fedor goes around their gaurd.
Fedor's armbars are awesome because they are different from the bjj armbar and people are generally in the dark as to how to defend against it.

Also a figher either needs to really be aggressive and pressure Fedor, or I think Mirko actually did well by fighting elusively and backing away a lot.


----------



## Zarlok (Jul 8, 2008)

Why the hell would you want a ***** coach? It's not like you are gonna out-***** the guy. Heh. Someone will land a lucky punch/kick one day and give him his first true lost. He's not getting any younger. Right now, I only see Lesnar as a possible foil to Fedor, years into the future though.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Coleman walks around close to 270 pounds, and ends up around 250 at fight time.


What?! He weighed 225 for his last two fights in PRIDE. If I remember correctly, back in the early UFC days the man was a massively ripped 240. When has he ever weighed 250? Anyway, he hasn't been close to that in a long time, he has been talking about fighting at 205 if he fought in the UFC, he would not be doing that if he was 270 lol. Lesnar is big enough to eat Coleman for Breakfast.

Oh and I think it will take a huge individual with great BJJ and striking


----------



## DMF62469 (Apr 25, 2008)

I agree that the only way to beat him is to cut him. He IS the complete package and for someone to actually be his equal is like looking for the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> What?! He weighed 225 for his last two fights in PRIDE. If I remember correctly, back in the early UFC days the man was a massively ripped 240. When has he ever weighed 250? Anyway, he hasn't been close to that in a long time, he has been talking about fighting at 205 if he fought in the UFC, he would not be doing that if he was 270 lol. Lesnar is big enough to eat Coleman for Breakfast.
> 
> Oh and I think it will take a huge individual with great BJJ and striking


Too bad Bigfoot just got busted for roids and suspended for a year. Wonder if he'll be as effective without em.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

TheNegation said:


> What?! He weighed 225 for his last two fights in PRIDE. If I remember correctly, back in the early UFC days the man was a massively ripped 240. When has he ever weighed 250? Anyway, he hasn't been close to that in a long time, he has been talking about fighting at 205 if he fought in the UFC, he would not be doing that if he was 270 lol. Lesnar is big enough to eat Coleman for Breakfast.


Thats what I thought too, thanks for confirming.

Also I just took a look at Coleman's wiki page and according to that his weight is 224 lb. Thats closer to 60 pounds difference with Lesnar's weight (he cuts to 265 from 280 pounds), and overall Lesnar looks quite a bit bigger and muscular too.



FredFish1 said:


> Diokhan lol dude, Coleman cuts from around 250+


That makes no sense. He cuts "from around 250+" so he can meet the 265 limit? Where exactly does he cut down from there, unless he plans to drop LHW or old Pride MW which are both 205 there is no cutting required at all.



FredFish1 said:


> I'm sorry but wandy/shogun/liddel/silva would not beat Timmy.


Can't be sure because we most likely wont see Sylvia in UFC ever again (or even want to see ), but He got toyed with by Randy who is also much smaller than him. His striking isn't as effective and fast as the guys mentioned above have. 
Either way no point to speculate that, because none of those fights are likely to happen. Im just saying that it was a total waste of time to send Sylvia against Fedor, because slow one dimensional guy like Sylvia had only a puncher's chance to win the fight, while even bunch of LHW guys would have most likely done much better than him.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> What?! He weighed 225 for his last two fights in PRIDE. If I remember correctly, back in the early UFC days the man was a massively ripped 240. When has he ever weighed 250? Anyway, he hasn't been close to that in a long time, he has been talking about fighting at 205 if he fought in the UFC, he would not be doing that if he was 270 lol. Lesnar is big enough to eat Coleman for Breakfast.
> 
> Oh and I think it will take a huge individual with great BJJ and striking


Bullsh*t. He weighed in at 245 for the fight against Fedor (his last fight in Pride) and he's always been between 240 and 255 pounds, going back to his UFC career. (you got that number, from what I can tell, of a wikipedia article that says "needs citations" up at the top.

If you think that Lesnar vs. Coleman would make for an interesting fight, you're entitled to that opinion. You're wrong. But you're entitled to that opinion.

As for Bigfoot being the one to beat Fedor, I know he's come a long way since losing to Pele, but his recent weight loss doesn't exactly make me confident that the fight would be that interesting. He clearly lost alot of power (as we saw in the fight with Ricco), and he has had, as you pointed out, that run-in with steroids.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Diokhan said:


> Thats what I thought too, thanks for confirming.
> 
> Also I just took a look at Coleman's wiki page and according to that his weight is 224 lb. Thats closer to 60 pounds difference with Lesnar's weight (he cuts to 265 from 280 pounds), and overall Lesnar looks quite a bit bigger and muscular too.


Since you posted this, the wikipedia article has been edited to match up with his sherdog article (which not everybody can edit).

Lesnar looks quite "a bit bigger?"

I'm glad that you're just openly admitting to basing your opinions about who would win on fighters' physiques, not facts.



> That makes no sense. He cuts "from around 250+" so he can meet the 265 limit? Where exactly does he cut down from there, unless he plans to drop LHW or old Pride MW which are both 205 there is no cutting required at all.


OK, stop for a second, because I want you to understand this before you dig yourself into the kind of logical whole that makes you look like an idiot.

*There was no weight limit in the Pride heavyweight division.*

Fighters cut weight when they're under the limit because they want to improve they're athleticism and their cardio.

When you ask rhetorical questions that you know nothing about, you make yourself look like an idiot.



> Can't be sure because we most likely wont see Sylvia in UFC ever again (or even want to see ), but He got toyed with by Randy who is also much smaller than him. His striking isn't as effective and fast as the guys mentioned above have.
> Either way no point to speculate that, because none of those fights are likely to happen. Im just saying that it was a total waste of time to send Sylvia against Fedor, because slow one dimensional guy like Sylvia had only a puncher's chance to win the fight, while even bunch of LHW guys would have most likely done much better than him.


Sylvia is a top ten heavyweight, and you want to put lightheavyweights in against him like they'll fair better? I just can't over this ridiculous claim that a smaller fighter will be better, as if any of the guys you've listed will do anything to Fedor.

Sylvia had a weight and height advantage. Whatever you think about his skills, that's *one advantage* that he had. Was it big enough to win? No, and I didn't think it would be.

Still, that makes the fight a helluva lot more interesting than a fight with guys who have absolutely nothing on Fedor. I mean, Fedor controlled CroCop, and none of the guys you've listed are anywhere near as good as CroCop on their feet. (they'd all lose to Sylvia, CroCop or Hunt, but that's beside the point)

The point is that the belief that a 205 pound fighter has the power to hurt Fedor standing up is ridiculous, it's irrational and it makes you look like you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

BlitzGT said:


> You mean Lesnar in 2 years.


You think Lesnar will be better than Fedor after just four more fights?


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

IronMan said:


> Bullsh*t. He weighed in at 245 for the fight against Fedor (his last fight in Pride) and he's always been between 240 and 255 pounds, going back to his UFC career. (you got that number, from what I can tell, of a wikipedia article that says "needs citations" up at the top.
> 
> If you think that Lesnar vs. Coleman would make for an interesting fight, you're entitled to that opinion. You're wrong. But you're entitled to that opinion.


You can try to call me out as some sort of wikipedia MMA noob, you're entitled to your opinion, but you are wrong.
http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=2810&zoneid=13

As for the fight before that I am not even going to bother posting a link, Coleman was smaller than Shogun in that fight, 225 and 227 respectively, Mauro said it in the opening commentary.

And honestly, if you think Coleman is 270lbs, please pass whatever you're smoking to the left hand side.



Actually do you have any evidence to back up your claim that Coleman is anywhere near 250lbs?


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ok my bad with the weight issues and the 270.
+rep ironman for saving me the time to answer back to that dude.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Big Foot has good ground, and solid stand-up. However Negation, those things are hardly "great". He's an athletic guy for his size, but that's just about all he has going for him. His ground and pound is laughable---just look at his use of hammerfists inside Rodriguez's guard.

Honestly, I thought Ricco beat him. He took Big Foot down virtually at will, outstruck him, and generally did more than him. 

People---especially EliteXC---are jumping way too soon to call him the "man to beat Fedor". He's good, but far from great as far as I'm concerned, especially if he could only win a split decision over a pudgy Ricco.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I agree he looked terrible in the Ricco fight, but he doesn't usually look like that, and he had fucked knees. I don't know what to think about this positive test yet, and I like to see him in a few more fights obviously before sending him up against Fedor. In the meantime I'd probably agree with your choice of Barnett.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> I agree he looked terrible in the Ricco fight, but he doesn't usually look like that, and he had fucked knees. I don't know what to think about this positive test yet, and I like to see him in a few more fights obviously before sending him up against Fedor. In the meantime I'd probably agree with your choice of Barnett.


Yeah I heard he had a bad knee in the Ricco fight, but I expected better ground and pound from a man with banana-bunch-sized hands. :laugh:


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sherdog has Coleman at 245 pounds. But I have heard talk of him having his next fight at 205. So if he was around 270 back then, he sure isnt now.


----------



## hebaj (Jun 25, 2008)

A cross between Minotauro and Mark Hunt would be the style of fighter to beat Fedor. 

Unfortunately the chances of seeing such a fighter is very, very, very slim.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

steveo412 said:


> Sherdog has Coleman at 245 pounds.


Well Sherdog is clearly behind the times. And Coleman has never been 270 cutting for a fight, he simply is not that large an individual and never has been.


----------



## nickyboy85 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Brock Lesnar*

Brock Lesnar is going to give anyone a hell of a challenge, incluing Fedor. If Fedor would come to the UFC that is. I think that man might defy the law of skill over size. Other than him, maybe Randy Couture.


----------



## Guy (Feb 17, 2008)

Josh Barnett. He has a weird ass style known as Catch wrestling (I call it weird cause I never seen it before that much) and his striking skills are improving. He has an above average chin (did you see the shots he took from Aleks?!)

The other individual I would see posing a minor threat to Fedor is an in-his-prime Smashing Machine known as Mark Kerr. He has brutal ground-and-pound, great wrestling, and great sub-defense. I know he's not what he used to be, but if he was in his prime he could legitimately give Fedor a somewhat hard time.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

name goes here said:


> A ***** coach. As far as I know no fighter has done that, assuming that some jiujitsu and boxing will do it for them. It seems to me nobody facing him has taken ***** seriously as it's own legitimate martial art that belongs in the ring/cage and is worth learning. For that reason they have little defense for a lot of the things Fedor does. ***** armbars aren't like bjj armbars, the striking is different etc
> IMO
> 
> What do you think it will take?


A wrestler who can take down Fedor, control him on the ground, avoid a submission, and squeak out a decision. Simply put Randy Couture.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Liddellianenko said:


> a 265 lb GSP.


that would mean you think GSP is pfp better?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

mmawrestler said:


> that would mean you think GSP is pfp better?


Nope, but it's close. And a GSP with a good 45 lbs of muscle on Fedor...


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

*I think if emerson had his arm tied behind his back and 1 broken arm, just cut 20 lbs, and didnt rehydrate, he could probly still do it. all "st. Leg kicker" needs is 1 leg and 1 reason*

:sarcastic07:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Rotten Rob would beat the hell out of Fyodor, no doubt about it. Fedor's good, but Emerson is great.

No way that fight happens, though, since Fedor is ducking St. Leg-Kicker. Rotten Rob has stated many times that he'd fight Fedor. I think a leg-less Rotten Rob would beat Fedor, he'd use his arms as legs and shit.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

Damone said:


> Rotten Rob would beat the hell out of Fyodor, no doubt about it. Fedor's good, but Emerson is great.
> 
> No way that fight happens, though, since Fedor is ducking St. Leg-Kicker. Rotten Rob has stated many times that he'd fight Fedor. I think a leg-less Rotten Rob would beat Fedor, he'd use his arms as legs and shit.


ya fedor bitched out, i forget were i read this, I think it was MMAWeekly, but in an interview he agreed to a fight against fedor and silva in a tag team match against himself, but they declined saying "We are very good but Rotten Rob is on another level, and makes us look like Bitch ass chumps that dont deserve to live.
We have families to take care of and mmawrestler is awsome :thumb03:


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> Big Foot has good ground, and solid stand-up. However Negation, those things are hardly "great". He's an athletic guy for his size, but that's just about all he has going for him. His ground and pound is laughable---just look at his use of hammerfists inside Rodriguez's guard.
> 
> Honestly, I thought Ricco beat him. He took Big Foot down virtually at will, outstruck him, and generally did more than him.
> 
> People---especially EliteXC---are jumping way too soon to call him the "man to beat Fedor". He's good, but far from great as far as I'm concerned, especially if he could only win a split decision over a pudgy Ricco.


And can he do it without steroids.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Thread restored


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Fedor will retire with the SF belt, the Pride belt, the Wamma belt, and perhaps even the UFC belt. 


IMO Overeem has the best chance right now at beating him in that: He's big, has brutal KO power, and has an okay amount of groundgame/TDD. And he's in line to get murdered by Fedor, possibly in spring/late winter.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Time and Luck.... The clock has been ticking for a long time now.. The odds are closing in.. Its about time for someone to get LUCKY.


----------

